# Why did the Chicken cross the road?



## KenpoTex (Mar 10, 2004)

Why did the chicken cross the road?

The Bible:
And God came down from the heavens, and He said unto the chicken, "Thou shalt cross the road." And the chicken crossed the road, and there was much rejoicing"

Pat Buchanan:
To steal a job from a decent, hardworking American.

Louis Farrakhan:
The road, you will see, represents the black man. The chicken crossed the 'black man' in order to trample him and keep him down.

L.A. Police Department:
Give us five minutes with the chicken and we'll find out.

Bill Clinton:
The chicken did not cross the road. I repeat, the chicken did not cross the road. I don't know any chickens. I have never known any chickens.

Dr. Seuss:
Did the chicken cross the road?
Did he cross it with a toad?
Yes! The chicken crossed the road,
but why it crossed,
I've not been told!

Ernest Hemingway:
To die. In the rain.

Martin Luther King, Jr.:
I envision a world where all chickens will be free to cross roads without having their motives called into question.

Grandpa:
In my day, we didn't ask why the chicken crossed the road. Someone told us that the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough for us. [Amen, Gramps!]

Aristotle:
It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

Karl Marx:
It was an historical inevitability.

Saddam Hussein:
This was an unprovoked act of rebellion and we were quite justified in dropping 50 tons of nerve gas on it.

Ronald Reagan:
What chicken?

Captain James T. Kirk:
To boldly go where no chicken has gone before.

Fox Mulder:
You saw it cross the road with your own eyes. How many more chickens have to cross before you believe it?

Machiavelli:
The point is that the chicken crossed the road. Who cares why? The end of crossing the road justifies whatever motive there was.

Bill Gates:
I have just released Chicken Coop 98, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents, and balance your checkbook - and Explorer is an inextricable part of the operating system.

Einstein:
Did the chicken really cross the road or did the road move beneath the chicken?

Bill Clinton, again:
I did not cross the road with THAT chicken. However, I did ask Vernon Jordan to find the chicken a job in New York.

Colonel Sanders:
I missed one?


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 10, 2004)

LOL...:uhyeah: :boing2:


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 10, 2004)

> Einstein:
> Did the chicken really cross the road or did the road move beneath the chicken?


 :xtrmshock 

That one hurts my head...


----------



## Seig (Mar 11, 2004)

Jeff Foxworthy:

The chicken crossed the road because it was running from 20 rednecks with cookpots on Sunday.


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 11, 2004)

Captain James T. Kirk:
To boldly go where no chicken has gone before.

You forgot the hand gestures and shoulder lifting and the pausing.... Watch Will and Grace and you will see the Will character using toned down "SHATNERISMS"  also see the actor in "FREE ENTERPRISE" a great movie for Trekkies

To...BOldy GO....where...(mouth hanging open, searching for the next word) nomanhasgonebefore...(Thrust your right hand forward palm up as you spit out the last jumbled line.  Raise your eyebrows in concern)


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 11, 2004)

Why did the chicken cross the road?To show the armadillo it could be done!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 12, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> To show the armadillo it could be done!


I think the skunks must have been watching too although based on the number I've seen on the side of the road, it gave them false confidence...lol


----------

